# Oltre XG FG 70 special



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Oltre XR FG turning 70 special*










Everything is right here. Evocative graphics, THAT groupset, and a damn fine frame. 










Bianchi - Oltre XR Gimondi limited edition


----------



## Stefan1509 (Jul 13, 2012)

Really cool bike


----------



## kearnybiker (Sep 13, 2012)

So what's the MSRP going to be on this stud?


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

If only Santa were real.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

nice bike.


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

both are fine bikes, but with different characters. 

i havent' ridden an impulso, but geometry and design are similar to my infinito, whcih means it is a versatile racer designed to be comfortable. most likely the impulso can do almost everything pretty well. I have no experience about how well it's made, but judging from bianchi history, it should be well made, quality stuff. the impulso will fit differently from the cannondale based on geometry. I'd hazard a guess taht if you are riding a 59 impulso, you'd need a 61 cannondale to get the same position (probably)

my previous bike (and now rain bike) was a cannondale CAAD 4, a predecessor of the caad 8.. the CAAD series are known to be one of the best alumnium frames out there, comparable to even some lower end carbon. the latest CAAD 10s are really good bikes, check them out if you get a chance.
CAADs are cheap (read: replaceable), sturdy (made of aluminium, hence more damage resistant than carbon in most situations) yet deliver great performance, and they have a pretty racy and aggressive geometry. this has led the caad to be undisputed king of the criterium racing circuit- go to a criterium and I guaruntee you some of the old hands will be on CAADs. but I wouldn't use my caad on long rides above a 100km- it's harsh and I feel beaten up. I've heard the newer caads are beter at this, but I am not sure about this. 

so it depends on your riding style and what you are looking at. I'd advise you to get a professional fit done , preferably with someone who knows their stuff and is willling to work with you as you tweak your position on ypur new bike. jusge your bike purcahse off what fits you.


----------

